# Shocking Revelation - Rss Agents In Disguise - Lamba Lobby In Action



## Admin (Feb 4, 2010)

*Shocking Revelation - RSS Agents in Disguise - Lamba Lobby in Action*
YouTube- DASHAM GRANTH-RSS DA GHUSPETHIA-LAMBA LOBBY IN ACTION


His first id is:
YouTube - KING10SINGH's Channel
His name is Gurpreet Singh. He is from California (?). His id has a direct link of pathetic.org


ID 2
YouTube - justOaOsikh's Channel


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 4, 2010)

I cannot tell if he is exposing the Lamba RSS Connection or if he is part of it.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 5, 2010)

If Im not mistaken Panthic.org is the same site to which Jagdish Tytler chose to send his email ?


----------



## Admin (Feb 5, 2010)

Please elaborate. Thanks


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 5, 2010)

Aman Singh said:


> Please elaborate. Thanks


 
Panthic.org


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes. That was it.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 5, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> I cannot tell if he is exposing the Lamba RSS Connection or if he is part of it.



HE is the Connection..the LINK..or two faces of Eve..or the DR Jekkyl and Dr Hyde part....actually long ago before the U-Tube came along they were faceless names only...now when the jekklys and hydes come out of the woodwork..others have an opportunity to see and recognise...


----------

